# W&W Black Wolf recurve



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone shoot one of these? Looks almost identical to the W&W RCX 17. Is this an new upgrade?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-black-wolf-recurve-bow.html


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Same riser just a new name


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Targets3D said:


> Anyone shoot one of these? Looks almost identical to the W&W RCX 17. Is this an new upgrade?
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-black-wolf-recurve-bow.html


Looks to me like the only thing that got upgraded was "The Price". 

But on a more fair note?...from what I've seen on net vids regarding this model bow?...the only place they screwed up was "The Price"....as at $749? (if memory serves) they initially under-priced it....and if you ask me?...they screwed themselves again as this thing has top grade Royal Cross CF riser...shoots like a dead in the hand vibe free dream bow...accepts any ILF limb sets and it's still priced less than a TD Bear Custom Kodiak?....I wanted an RCX 17 when they first came out....I should've jumped on one while they were still at the "Introductory Offer" price. :laugh:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm really digging mine. Enough so, that I sold off my other metal 17" riser as the RCX transmits much less vibration to my bad elbow.
The RCX-17 Black cost me $365 when it was on close out from LAS a little while back.
You could 100% sign me up for a 19" and perhaps even a 21" if they built them.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

On a side note : what is the difference between Win&Win black (http://winandwinblack.com/) and Win&Win (http://win-archery.com/) ? It looks to me they are 2 different companies, is it the case ?

T.


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

Have a rcx 17 with med. limbs 60" bow. It is the smoothest drawing bow I have. No stacking at all. Good mass weight not to heavy to carry around, yet enough weight to hold steady at shot. Out of many bows ,I shoot this one the most.
From what I understand rcx 17 ,and black wolf are the same. Just new graffics on the limbs.
Don't know for sure but . I think win win is the oly. side ,and win black is the compound and hunting recurve side of co.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

GBUSA said:


> I'm really digging mine. Enough so, that I sold off my other metal 17" riser as the RCX transmits much less vibration to my bad elbow.
> The RCX-17 Black cost me $365 when it was on close out from LAS a little while back.
> You could 100% sign me up for a 19" and perhaps even a 21" if they built them.


I would also love to have a 19 inch version,quiver bushings would be a nice addition as well.
I really like mine,great stock limbs and the carbon riser makes for a very quiet and very very dead in the hand bow.I am shooting mine at around 56lbs with 450grain arrows but even with some light 350 grainers there is not more vibration felt at the shot.I have had plenty of aluminum risers since the early DAS from Mr.David Soza(spell) but none felt better(to me).Another nice feature is the warm feel to it.


----------



## swift_513 (May 21, 2012)

Lancaster ran out of the RCX 17 and stated the it is replace with the Black Riser. Read somewhere that Win Win has since outsourced the Riser to be built in China to keep manufacturing costs down. I assume they meant the Black or Black Wolf whatever you want to call it. If you look closely and compare the pockets of both risers, the original RCX is somewhat enclosed and the Black Wolf is open, don't know if that makes a whole lot of diff but the fact that it's going to be made in China leaves me questioning the level of quality as well as it you send it to China to keep cost down and omit the pocket in the design, why charge customers $20 more (originally $429 for RCX and now $449 for Black).


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

My RCX is from 2014 and has a Made in China sticker on the lower limb pocket.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Limbs are made at W&W in Korea.


----------



## swift_513 (May 21, 2012)

Belicoso,Just curious, does the medallion on your RCX grip say Black?


----------



## Camel-Toe (May 23, 2015)

GBUSA said:


> I'm really digging mine. Enough so, that I sold off my other metal 17" riser as the RCX transmits much less vibration to my bad elbow.
> The RCX-17 Black cost me $365 when it was on close out from LAS a little while back.
> You could 100% sign me up for a 19" and perhaps even a 21" if they built them.


Just ordered one 4 months back order nice looking bow!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

swift_513 said:


> Belicoso,Just curious, does the medallion on your RCX grip say Black?


Yes


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Even the top of the range carbon W&W Wiawis 25" Oly riser is made in China. I was holding one a couple of weeks ago in a store, and it has the same Made in China sticker as my RCX-17 that I just sold.
Nothing wrong with that as Chinese factories can produce to whatever spec is desired / paid for.

Just something to be aware of before plunking down the cash.


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Mine is the RCX17 and has the black emblem along with the made is China sticker.

It is the nicest ilf riser that I've owned.


----------



## discord (Dec 2, 2014)

The Black Wolf looks like it has a radiused shelf and from memory the RCX does not?


----------

